# Whippet x and Bearded Collie



## Stay'n'Sit (Sep 22, 2009)

These guys are some repeat clients of mine. The Brindle is a 1/2 Whippet, 1/4 GSD and 1/4 Staffy[rescue from Dogs Trust].


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## ellierags (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the pics of your dogs especially your Beardie!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww they are cute, especially the last pic


----------

